# BlueVM now offering VPS in Zurich, Switzerland (NON-CC) => Exlusive VPS Board Offer!



## BlueVM (Aug 20, 2013)

Good Afternoon,

I am pleased to announce that BlueVM is now offering VPS in Zurich, Switzerland (not ColoCrossing). Currently we're offering OpenVZ VPS there, but should have KVM in a few weeks once our module for Feathur is finished.

*Use the coupon code VPSBOARD for 20% off any OpenVZ VPS with us.* This is the only coupon code we're offering for Switzerland at least for a while.

*Available Plans:*

*BLUE1 - Normally $2.50, now $2.00 with coupon code! (monthly)*

*Order Annually For $20 /YR!*

256 MB of Guaranteed RAM
256 MB of Swap
1 CPU @ 2.0+ Ghz
1 IPv4 Address
10 GB of Disk
500 GB of Bandwidth

IPv6 Available Upon Request in Switzerland

Feathur VPS Control Panel

Click Here To Order

*BLUE2 - Normally $5.00, now $4.00 with coupon code!** (monthly)*

*Order Annually For $40 /YR!*

512 MB of Guaranteed RAM
512 MB of Swap
2 CPU @ 2.0+ Ghz
1 IPv4 Address
25 GB of Disk
1 TB of Bandwidth

IPv6 Available Upon Request in Switzerland

Feathur VPS Control Panel

Click Here To Order

*BLUE3 - Normally $7.50, now $6.00 with coupon code!** (monthly)*

*Order Annually For $60 /YR!*

1024 MB of Guaranteed RAM
1024 MB of Swap
3 CPU @ 2.0+ Ghz
1 IPv4 Address
50 GB of Disk
2 TB of Bandwidth

IPv6 Available Upon Request in Switzerland

Feathur VPS Control Panel

Click Here To Order

*BLUE4 - Normally $10.00, now $8.00 with coupon code!** (monthly)*

*Order Annually For $80 /YR!*

1024 MB of Guaranteed RAM
1024 MB of Swap
4 CPU @ 2.0+ Ghz
1 IPv4 Address
100 GB of Disk
3 TB of Bandwidth

IPv6 Available Upon Request in Switzerland

Feathur VPS Control Panel

Click Here To Order

Switzerland Test Download: http://s1.zu.bluevm.com/100mb.test

Switzerland Test IP: 154.57.73.3


----------



## MannDude (Aug 20, 2013)

Nice! Not many Swiss VPSes that I know of. What DC is this offered out of?

I take it this is a new location? I don't _need _one but I kind of want to order one to play with.


----------



## BlueVM (Aug 20, 2013)

It's Private Layer and yeah it's a new location


----------



## drmike (Aug 20, 2013)

@BlueVM, offering your new panel at this Swiss location?


----------



## BlueVM (Aug 20, 2013)

@Buffalooed - The master itself is not at this location... but the new panel (Feathur) does control VPS at this location. We've stopped installing hypervm on new machines... same with solusvm. Just a matter of time before its all Feathur.


----------



## shawn_ky (Aug 20, 2013)

Feathur it all up!


----------



## wlanboy (Aug 21, 2013)

MannDude said:


> Nice! Not many Swiss VPSes that I know of.


Second that.

Nice location and nice DC.



BlueVM said:


> 500 GB of Bandwidth
> IPv6 Available Upon Request in Switzerland


IPv6 and a nice package of bandwith.


----------



## Ruriko (Aug 21, 2013)

Does DMCA apply to your Switzerland servers?


----------



## BlueVM (Aug 21, 2013)

@Ruriko - In the same way it does to our normal servers. Remove the content, have a nice day (* Assuming its in writing and has been mailed to us with signature receipt. We do not accept email based DCMA requests, we do not accept fake DCMA requests and we give you 72 hours to remove it assuming we actually get a letter.)

That said in the entire time we've been doing this we've had a whopping 2 DCMA take down requests in writing (compare that with the ~300 emails we've gotten) and marginalize that against ~4.5k VPS about 1/8th of which have some form of torrent/porn/other DCMAable offense).


----------

